

The Curious Tale of Dual_EC_DRBG - fejr
http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/09/the-many-flaws-of-dualecdrbg.html

======
jessaustin
How did "Many Flaws of" become "Curious Tale of"? Are linked posts not
entitled to a point of view?

